# Tank & Wet/Dry Setup



## Bashbro (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello all... 

I just got into my new apartment and have a few projects going. I just built a wrap around cabinet on a few walls that holds my tv as well. On the end part of my cabinet i have a large open space and since i have been looking into aquariums for a LOOONG time now and reading everything i can i had the brilliant idea that i just integrate my aquarium i want to purchase into the cabinet. So... I am going to get a 55gal aquarium with a proclear aquatics pro75 wet/dry with built in protein skimmer. My problem is that since the aquarium will be lower than a normal stand i dont have enough room to put the wet/dry underneath the tank. So ... I put together a diagram (In my member gallery! Aquarium Gallery - Bashbro Gallery) and it is almost perfectly to scale. You see the tank in the "water" color and then the skimmer is in red. 

1) I know the tank is going to weigh a lot and the braces and structure will be reinforced done worry

2) I am most likely going to use the prefilter on the back of the tank to feed the wet/dry

3) The diagram obviously doesn't have the proper tubes to and from the wet/dry but they will be there in the final product...duh

Question: does the wet dry have to be directly under the tank or can it just be low enough to let the siphon do its business? does this setup look ok? any problems all of you can think of? 


THANKS!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

the wetdry needs to be placed lower then the top of the siphon obviously and then you just need a pump that will cover the head+right angles.

it doesent need to be DIRECTLY under, however technically that would help with flow rates going in and out. my refugium is 10.5 feet away from my main display and its just fine


----------



## Bashbro (Jun 21, 2010)

Follow up question: What do you think of a canister filter instead of the wet dry? It would save a lot of room. (honestly... there is a good deal on craigslist for an already established FOWLR tank with canister filter and protein skimmer)


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Bashbro said:


> Follow up question: What do you think of a canister filter instead of the wet dry? It would save a lot of room. (honestly... there is a good deal on craigslist for an already established FOWLR tank with canister filter and protein skimmer)


Thats fine if you know for sure you want a FOWLR tank. If you have any plans to go with coral, you might just want to do the wetdry off the bat


----------

